# The Hong Kong Spirit : Live it, Love it, Experience the Passion !



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Travis007 
I love Nathan Road, it is a stretch of road that has soo many shops & people. I remember always bus-ing from kowloon to TST & going down Nathan Road


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nathan Rd. looks really nice especially the glowing neon. But I wouldn't recommend shopping in the Tsim Sha Tsui part


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

^^Why not WANCH?? What's wrong with TST?? 

btw, thanks everyone on the nice words.

Here's another pic of the gleaming steel on CK and HSBC


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweetness! :eek2:



Nice work guys


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool ! HSBC is my fav building, 2nd fav is Bank of China


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

trueapprentice said:


> APM Mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that Times Square mall in cwb??


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes Yes, my mistake before for posting the wrong pics - its been corrected now 
They are from Time Square indeed


----------



## CHISWICK (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had 2 canceled trips to HK which is frustrating. :fiddle: On the other hand, it just gets bigger, taller and crazier. Can't wait.


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

CHISWICK said:


> I've had 2 canceled trips to HK which is frustrating. :fiddle: On the other hand, it just gets bigger, taller and crazier. Can't wait.



I hope you get to visit HK real soon, it is worth the trip


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Under the Lion Rock*


























*The montage is beautiful in this MV Clip:*

background song is the original version of under the lion rock (獅子山下):

http://mv.suflash.com/html/mv6538.php 

Also, the recent re-make of the "under the lion rock (獅子山下)" drama by RTHK station:

http://www.rthk.org.hk/special/belowthelionrock

And, the Classic 1976 original drama by RTHK that began it all :

http://www.rthk.org.hk/classicschan...in_tv_drama.htm 


*懷念我們在獅子山下一起走過的日子
I will always remember ... my time walking benneath the Lion Rock*


----------



## cn515 (Aug 24, 2006)

美丽的香港。


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Hong Kong Classics ~ 香港心連心,凝聚每分光 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope people can contribute here about some Classic things of HK, where we all can come & take a look and re-visit things that had made an impression in our minds.


The First Clip I'd like to share is of a concert organised by RTHK in 1990 to strengthen & unit HKers together after the lost of confidence amidst Jun 4th of 1989 and the uncertainty of Sino-British talks.

It was a rare occasion to have all the leading singers/stars on one stage together to sing the theme song 凝聚每分光

Concert Performance (Song): http://youtube.com/watch?v=8By2Q585T2I 


香港電台"香港心連心"計劃1990主題曲 凝聚每分光

群星合唱﹕許冠傑 Sam Hui/林子祥 George Lam/徐小鳳/梅艷芳 Anita Mui/葉蒨文 Sally Yip/羅文 Roman Tam/譚詠麟 Alam Tam

作曲： 鮑比達 填詞： 鄭國江

為理想 全力幹 求突破今天甘流血汗
為理想 獻盡努力 理想邦 我願靠我雙手創
為理想 燃亮我 求讓每分力 全變熱和亮光
要鬥志繼續頑強 要永遠奮起圖強
豪情溶成熱與光
讓每點光 射向前方 讓每點光閃出希望
交織成一張光的網
凝聚了每點光茫前途漸明朗
美滿前途伴你創
讓每點光 射向前方 讓每點光閃出希望
交織成一張光的網
以熱誠 發亮光 以熱情 更烈更旺
漆黑照亮 前途共創

This is our home
This is our place
This is our dream
We love Hong Kong

匯聚強光 照遍這方 在熱流裡 載著看
熱愛香港 人人同心 共創香港新的希望
香港人 高峰天天創
凝聚了每點光茫 前途漸明朗 世界盡瞧著這方

熱愛香港 萬眾同心 共創香港新的希望
香港人 敢於更新 肯苦幹
更繁榮 這地方 更繁榮新的香港
一起創造明日盛況


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

:: 凝聚每分光 ::

I think the title of the song is very suiting, since HK is known for its amazing symphony of lights, and in the clip u can see how much imagery of lights they have used, whether it was fireworks in victoria harbour, or at tsiang ma bridge, or the candle lights of 6-4 protests, 7-1 protests, HK is a focus of lights.

Below are some images from the clip, Legco/MTR Opening/Martin Lee/SARS cleaning campaign/凝聚每分光 Concert/Kaitak airport

Download the Music Video Clip at the link :

Music Clip Link


----------



## steve_skyline (Jul 30, 2005)

Travis007 said:


> ^^Why not WANCH?? What's wrong with TST??
> 
> btw, thanks everyone on the nice words.
> 
> Here's another pic of the gleaming steel on CK and HSBC


Again, Cheung Kong is such a beauty!


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

I found some Posters & Slogans ... "HK Govt Website "To Keep HK Clean" Campaign Keeping HK Clean is every HKers responsibility"

In the mid-1980s, the Clean Hong Kong Campaign had already been very popular in the community. The theme of the campaign had been changed to care and love. The logo featuring a “heart” design and the slogan “Everybody Loves a Clean Hong Kong” were printed on some posters. In 1987, it was hoped that the community would pitch in to keep the environment clean voluntarily. The promotion activities focused on community involvement. The Clean Hong Kong promotional theme song, “We are pitching in”, was familiar to many people. The theme song, very popular in the 1980s, constantly reminded the public to keep the environment clean.













































~~~ LETS KEEP HK CLEAN TOGETHER !!! ~~~


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Mr. Earth CM*

*地球先生*










Remember seeing this advertisement about protecting the Environment, so that Mr. Earth will not get sick ?

CLIP OF Mr.Earth Commerical :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMIi9C0XHyU


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*余仁生*

:: 呢首經典:: It is a Classic










Early example of chinese rap in TV advertising haahhaaha 
Remember the rhyming jingo, for this chinese herbal product ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmlzoP6vYx4&NR

由朝耡到晚 運動少 周身骨痛精神壞
冇佢黎保養 快瘡老 易捱壞
我地咁辛苦 琴高琴低靠腰力 靠腳力
調保身體最緊要 病君咁樣點搵食
耡得多 傷氣力 消耗一定要補充
唔駛失威悲到極 你地諗下啦
咦～咿 咪講少 快D食」
"余仁生鹿尾巴培元湯，
係配齊藥材既古方補品


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

nice pics trueapprentice. thanks for the big tours.

-


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*酒 Wines/alcohols*

Other traditional old-school styled advertisements of HK
Chinese liquor/alcohol










天津露酒

WATCH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn9TYiRI-a4&NR

至寶三鞭酒

WATCH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_hmE9mi48U


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

That is one of the buses that used to plow Hong Kong's streets many decades ago.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Haha love the subway pic for Mcd LOL THats so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Danny Chan (陳百強) was a popular 1980s Cantopop Singer Song Writer. He signed with HK Warner Brothers where he reached superstar status, along with his friends Anita Mui & Leslie Cheung.

During the span of his music career, Chan held many music concerts in Hong Kong, China, Japan, Singapore, Australia, Thailand, Canada and the United States. Chan also participated and represented Hong Kong in song festivals such as the Nagasaki Asia Music Festival in Japan (1988), Peace Music Concert (1988) and the Shanghai Music Festival in China (1991). He was also invited to perform at the Olympics Opening Ceremony at Seoul, Korea. In 1988, he performed in the presence of the royal Thai Princess in a Thai Charity Show. In 1991, Chan announced of his decision to leave the Hong Kong music industry. He held a farewell concert in Hong Kong in 1992 and subsequently retired from the Cantopop music industry.

He wrote many hit-songs, which include:
一生何求 (TVB drama"义不容情"主题曲), 念亲恩, 涟漪, 粉红色的一生, 今宵多珍重 , 有了你, 等, 偏偏喜欢你 ......

He died in 1993 after being in a mysterious coma for 17 months. (Sept 7, 1958 – Oct 25, 1993)

In 1999, Chan's song Ripples (漣漪) became popular once again as the theme song of the Hong Kong Government's sale of units of the Tracker Fund of Hong Kong (TraHK).


*WATCH HERE: 陳百強 漣漪 MV*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-GjtqGuW_M

* When a Legend Meets another Legend*

*WATCH HERE: Danny's performance with Anita Mui 梅艷芳 in 1985, song 今宵多珍重 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbldZlpC9Eg

*WATCH HERE: Danny at the 1989, post-June 4th Protest Concert, singing his hit-song 陳百強 一生何求 (民主歌聲獻中華)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAs5i1Zh49U

*LISTEN to his albumns here:*

http://www.hmusic.cn/a2/A/3/A357A10B4405C9089649.html


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

國泰航空 Cathay Pacific's Commerical 1980s featuring theme song sung by local singer song writer George Lam 林子祥, it is my favourite by far of all Cathay's Commericals. 

It had a catchy cantonese 'catch-phrase', roughly translated to:

"Focus on what lies infront of your eyes, the new classic, on Cathay! "

in english, the slogan was "Arrive in Better Shape, on Cathay ! "

*WATCH HERE:*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N0jNQij-rEo

*WATCH ENGLISH VERSION HERE:* 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=izDypH5a2G4&mode=related&search==[/URL]


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*WATCH HERE: Singing artists that knew each other before they were famous, take a look at the friendship during concert performances. Leslie Cheung vs Danny Chan, 張國榮/陳百強*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ1lQxLZ4Wg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMuMyEV4ZdM&mode=related&search=


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*CASH Hall of Fame Award (Composers & Authors Society of Hong kong)*

George Lam has been making music for close to 30 years now. In our local musical scene, there are not many matching artists who can come close to him in terms of the dual talent as a singer songwriter. Not only have Lam's unforgettable works become musical gems; his singing has shaped the local musical terrain as well.

Bios: George Lam 林子祥 is a popular veteran singer & song writer in HK. George studied at the Diocesan Boys' School in Kowloon, HK, and lived in England (studied at Dover College) and the United States (Oakland, California) for many years before returning to HK.

2003 第十五屆CASH音樂成就大獎 林子祥得獎感受

*WATCH HERE: *

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-DD2GSvfpf4

http://www.cash.org.hk/avcentre.asp?session=george%20lam%202003&lang=en

*WATCH HERE: 林子祥 敢愛敢做 Charismatic Song, with all of HK's popular singers:*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M1ObzJDtdxk


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Lam in Concert *


















*
With Eason Chan, Lam & Eason Crossover Las Vegas Concert 2006 
Singing the song - 單車, very nice song:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2lI4f1umrI











*Lam & Jacky Cheung, 張學友 x 林子祥 - 這一個夜 (LIVE)*

WATCH HERE: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25VBK9nFTQE


*Lam & Anita Mui, 林子祥 梅艷芳 這一個夜*
WATCH HERE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baIa9LaHb1E



















*George Lam receives The Life-time Achievement Award in HK Music, The Golden Pin Award, 十大中文金曲頒獎典禮,林子祥獲金針獎: *

WATCH HERE:

http://www.rthk.org.hk/classicschannel/goldsong17.htm


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

George Lam's voice is one I will never forget.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Why doesnt Seattle look like that ? >(


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

What do they call a Big Mac in Hong Kong?


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*The Legend that is Wong Fei Hung*










Master Wong Fei Hung (黃飛鴻), was a kung fu master and a medical doctor, and is a house-hold name as a Chinese Folk Hero, kind of like the Chinese Robin Hood, who helps to unify the people and help the poor.

His Clinic/School is the famous "Po Chi Lam" (寶芝林) in Fu-Shan. Amongst this folk legend, are his famous disciples/students, "Lam Sai Wing/ Porky Wing", "Leung Fuun", and Aunt 13.

His legend lives on in many movies that has been made in HK, Master Kwan Tuk Hing, Jet Li, Jacky Chan are among the actors that has played the Wong Fei Hung character.

"Once upon a time in China", directed by Tsui Hark, played by Jet Li is probably the most famous of the Wong Fei Hung movie series began in the 1990s.









The Real Master Wong Fei Hung









Wong Fei Hung's over the years

















Master Kwan Tuk Hing, as the first generation Wong Fei hung Character

WATCH Kwan here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-sj09NjviI&mode=related&search=

WATCH Wong Fei Hung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqxD7Xy_oA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLP3h3Evn2A


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

The Chinese folk music "On the General's Orders" (將軍令) is now associated with every Wong Fei Hung movie, cleverly re-mastered & musically arranged by the late Dr. James Wong (Wong Jim) to the song "A Man Should Better Himself" (男兒當自強), sang by George Lam, featured in the Movie series of "Once Upon a time in China" - Jet Li.

*Download the song here:*

Only George Lam can give the song justice & sing it with gutsy glory within the chinese musical arrangements

http://hd61.15150.com/music10/2006_8_11/218936_172376_232729.mp3

*Jet Li - Wong Fei Hung Kung Fu Compilation*

WATCH HERE: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca6Ba1odirs


男兒當自強 - 黃霑

傲氣傲笑萬重浪
熱血熱勝紅日光
膽似鐵打　骨似精鋼
胸襟百千丈　眼光萬里長
誓奮發自強　做好漢
做個好漢子　每天要自強
熱血男子　熱勝紅日光

讓海天為我聚能量
去開天闢地　為我理想去闖
看碧波高壯
又看碧空廣闊浩氣楊
既是男兒當自強
昂步挺胸大家作棟樑　做好漢
用我百點熱　耀出千分光
做個好漢子
熱血熱腸熱　熱勝紅日光


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*:: Wong Fei Hung - A Guinness Book of World Records*



















*Did you know that, Wong Fei Hung was the subject of more movies than any other character in the World, period. 

In Fact, Actor Kwan Tak Hing's Wong Fei Hung series holds the Guinness Book of World Records for the longest running movie series. And this honor does not even include Wong Fei Hung movies made by other actors than Kwan !!*


Here is a List of Films made:

109 Wong Fei Hung Films:


Story of Wong Fei Hung part 1 (1949) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Story of Wong Fei Hung part 2 (1949) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Story of Wong Fei Hung part 3: Battle by Liuhua bridge (1950) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Story of Wong Fei Hung part 4: Death of Liang Huan (1950) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Luo Zhixiong director. 
Story of Wong Fei Hung part 5 (1951) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's battle at Furong Valley (1952) starring Cho Dat Wah; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung defeated three bullies with a single rod (1953) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung redeemed Haitong Monastery part 1 (1953) starring Pak Yu Tong, Wang Tianlin; Lingyun directors. 
How Wong Fei Hung redeemed Haitong Monastery part 2 (1953) starring Pak Yu Tong, Wang Tianlin; Lingyun directors. 
Wong Fei Hung tries his shadowless kick (1954) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
The story of Wong Fei Hung and Lam Tsai Wing (1954) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
The true story of Wong Fei Hung (1955) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Ding Ling director. 
The true story of Wong Fei Hung sequel (1955) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Ding Ling director. 
Wong Fei Hung's rival for fireworks (1955) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's victory at the fourth gate (1955) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung's vanquished the bully on the long dike (1955) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung at a boxing match (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's fight in Futshan (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung set fire to Dashatou (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung and the courtesan?s argument (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's battle at Shuangmendi (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung and the lantern festival disturbance (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung pitted seven lions against the dragon (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung fought five dragons single-handed (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung tricked the girl bodyguard three times (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung saved the dragon's mother's temple (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's seven battles with the fiery unicorn (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Chen Guohua director. 
How Wong Fei Hung vanquished the twelve tigers (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung conquered the two tigers (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung pitted a lion against a unicorn (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's story: Iron Rooster against Centipede (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung wins the dragon boat race (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung captured Su Shulian in the water three times (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung vanquished the terrible hound at Shamian (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Tianlin director. 
Wong Fei Hung's victory at Xiaobeijing (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung vanquished the bully on the red boat (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung rescues the fishmonger (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's battle at goddess of mercy mountain (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing, Wu Pang; Ling Yun director. 
Wong Fei Hung attends the joss-stick festival at heavenly goddess temple (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung goes to a birthday party in Guanshan (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung saved the lovelorn monk from the ancient monastery (1956) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's fight at Henan (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's three battles with the unruly girl (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung spied on black dragon hill at night (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's battle with the Lion King (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung and the battle of saddle hill (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung smashed the dagger gang (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung fought a bloody battle in a spinster's home (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's rival for a pearl (1957) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's story: fire devils against two dragons (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's fierce battle (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung erases the golden bell trap (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung seizes the bride at Xiguan (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung stormed Phoenix Hill (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's battle with the bullies in the boxing ring (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's victory at Ma village (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung gets rid of three rascals (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Ren Pengnian director. 
How Wong Fei Hung used an iron fowl against an eagle (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung saves the kidnapped Liang Kuan (1958) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung on Rainbow Bridge (1959) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung trapped in the Hell (1959) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung defeated the tiger on the opera stage (1959) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's combat in the boxing ring (1960) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung's battle with the gorilla (1960) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
How Wong Fei Hung smashed the five tigers (1961) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung meeting the heroes with the tiger paw (1967) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wu Pang director. 
Wong Fei Hung: The incredible success in Canton (1968) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung: The invincible Lion Dancer (1968) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung: The eight bandits (1968) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung: The duel against the black rascal (1968) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung: Duel for Champoinship (1968) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung: The duel for the Shayuqing (1968) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung: The conqueror of the Samhong Gang (1969) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung's combat with the five wolves (1969) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung in Sulfur Valley (1969) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Wang Feng director. 
Wong Fei Hung: Bravely crushing the fire formation (1970) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Law Chi director. 
The Master of Kung Fu (1973) starring Guk Fung, Ho Mung Wah (Shaw Bro.) director. 
The Skyhawk (1974) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Cheng Cheung Woh director. 
Rivals of Kung Fu (1974) starring Sze Jung Tin; Wang Feng director. 
Challenge of the Masters (1976) starring Chan Kwun Tai; Lau Kar Leung director. 
Drunken Master (1978) starring Jackie Chan; Yuen Woo Ping director. 
The Magnificent Butcher (1979) starring Sammo Hung as Lam Tsai Wing (Kwan Tak Hing as Wong Fei Hung); Yuen Woo Ping, Wong Jing directors. 
Ten Tigers of Kwantung (1979) starring Alexander Fu Sheng, Ti Lung; Chang Cheh director 
The Magnificent Kick (1980) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Daniel Lau director. 
Dreadnought (1981) starring Kwan Tak Hing; Yuen Woo Ping director. 
Martial Club (1981) starring Lau Kar Fai; Lau Kar Leung director 
Millionaire's Express (1986) starring Sammo Hung, Yuen Biao; Sammo Hung director. 
Once Upon a Time in China (1991) starring Jet Li; Tsui Hark director. 
Once Upon a Time in China II (1992) starring Jet Li; Tsui Hark director. 
The Master (a.k.a. Wong Fei Hung ?92) (1992) starring Jet Li; Tsui Hark director. 
Once Upon a Time a Hero in China (1992) starring Alan Tam, Eric Tseng; Lee Lik Chi director. 
Martial Arts Master Wong Fei Hung (a.k.a. Juvenile Wong Fei Hung) (1992) starring Chin Ka Lok, Lam Ching Ying; Lee Chiu director. 
Once Upon a Time in China III (1993) starring Jet Li; Tsui Hark director. 
Once Upon a Time a Hero in China part 2 (a.k.a. Master Wong vs. Master Wong) (1993) starring Alan Tam; Lee Lik Chi director. 
Last Hero in China (1993) starring Jet Li; Wong Jing director. 
Fist from Shaolin (1993) starring Wong Kwan; Lau Kwok Wai director. 
Once Upon a Time in China IV (1993) starring Zhao Wen Zhou; Yuen Bun director. 
Iron Monkey (1993) starring Donnie Yen, Yu Rong Guang; Yuen Woo Ping director. 
Kickboxer (1993) starring Yuen Biao; Wu Ma director. 
Drunken Master II (1994) starring Jackie Chan; Lau Kar Leung director. 
Drunken Master III (1994) starring Willie Chi; Lau Kar Leung director. 
Once Upon a Time in China V (1991) starring Zhao Wen Zhou; Tsui Hark director. 
Once Upon a Time in China and America (1997) starring Jet Li; Sammo Hung director. 
Wong Fei Hung Series: Eight Assassins (TV series) starring Chiu Man Chuk, Max Mok; Lee Yan Kong director 
Wong Fei Hung Series: Suspicious Temple (TV series) starring Chiu Man Chuk, Kent Cheng; Choi Ching Sing director 
Wong Fei Hung Series: Eight Assassins (TV series) starring Chiu Man Chuk, Max Mok; Lee Yan Kong director 
Wong Fei Hung Series:Final Victory (TV series) starring Chiu Man Chuk, Cheng Pui Pui; Tsui Hark director 
Wong Fei Hung Series: Ideal Century (TV series) starring Chiu Man Chuk, Maggie Siu; Tsui Hark director 
Wong Fei Hung Series: Headless General (TV series) starring Chiu Man Chuk, Maggie Siu; Michael Mak director


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*:: HK Stand-Up Comedy !*










Arguably Hong Kong's greatest stand-up comedian of today, Wong Chee Wah 黃子華, recently (Oct) had another Stand-Up comedy performance titled "R18- Not suitable for children" 《兒童不宜》. He is considered, HK's own "Billy Crystal", with an uncontestable position of being HK Film Academy's best host on many occasion.










Wong Chee Wah, can be said to have popularised the wave of stand-up comedy, with his mega-hit 《鬚根Show》(Freeman Show) - along with 吳鎮宇 (Francis Ng)、張達明 (Cheung Tat Ming)










He Also does TV shows, 男親女愛, which has topped in ratings with more than 2 million HK viewers that tuned in, partnering with DoDo Cheng in TVB. So popular infact, that they had a small tour with the broadway drama version on stage.

*WATCH HERE his comedy:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj0ypyukpU0&NR 

Small Bio: 黃子華曾於聖若瑟英文小學，聖若瑟英文中學，威靈頓中學就讀，在加拿大亞伯特省大學取得哲學學士，1984年參加無線電視舉辦的「全能司儀大賽」而加入演藝界，曾擔任工作有教師、臨時演員、資料搜集、電視台助導、話劇團演員、電台電視台節目主持、編劇、電影演員。黃子華以演出一人在舞臺上講笑話的棟篤笑為人熟悉，之後曾在無線電視拍攝多部電視劇，如《男親女愛》等..


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*地球大合唱*是一首無線電視為慶祝20週年（面世時間為1987年7月初），動用全個電視台的歌手，而特別製作的慈善籌款歌曲，發行的唱片公司名為「黑白唱片有限公司」（現時這首歌已經因為絕版而瀕臨失傳），幕後的資料如下：

作曲/編曲：顧家煇 
填詞：林振強 
徐小鳳/梅艷芳/羅文/葉蒨文/張學友/呂方/林憶蓮/張國榮/鄺美雲/譚詠麟/鍾鎮濤/甄妮/許冠傑/葉麗儀/林子祥/關正傑/陳百強 

全首歌的佈局有如一部小說，有所謂「起承轉合」，每一位歌手因應他們聲線的特性和風格（更重要的是他們當時在電視台的「地位」），編排出場的先後次序，有一部份「地位」較高的歌手，每人也有兩句獨唱的歌詞；其餘的一半，就只能參與「合」的部份，即最後的大合唱。

*WATCH IT HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHsO9PnFr3c&mode=related&search=*


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

a very pretty city….thanks for the photographies


----------

